# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Zeurend/Raar gevoel hart

## Gast994

Hallo iedereen,

ik heb al een tijdje een zeurend/raar gevoel bij me hart, het is niet constant maar meestal als ik zit, of rustig sta.
Het voelt alsof ik minden adem en ik ben nog jong dus vind ik het ook geen prettig gevoel.
Ik ben al eerder naar een arts geweest maar toen had ik het niet zo vaak als nu, volgens arts was het toen hyperventilatie.
Wie kan mij helpen,tips geven of iets anders?

Groet.

----------


## Four Roses

Hyperventilatie is als je heel snel en heel diep ademhaalt, dat lijkt me niet wat jij nu zegt. Gekke constatering van die huisarts... Ik heb ook wel eens een raar gevoel bij mijn hart gehad, maar toen bleek het gewoon een spiertje te zijn wat "dwars" zat. Ik zou het er in ieder geval niet bij laten zitten en nog een keer naar de huisarts gaan en doorverwijzing vragen: better safe than sorry met dit soort zaken!

----------


## Gast994

> Hyperventilatie is als je heel snel en heel diep ademhaalt, dat lijkt me niet wat jij nu zegt. Gekke constatering van die huisarts... Ik heb ook wel eens een raar gevoel bij mijn hart gehad, maar toen bleek het gewoon een spiertje te zijn wat "dwars" zat. Ik zou het er in ieder geval niet bij laten zitten en nog een keer naar de huisarts gaan en doorverwijzing vragen: better safe than sorry met dit soort zaken!


Ben er gister mee naar het ziekenhuis geweest, arts zegt ook dat het een spiertje is.
Nu hebben ze foto's gemaakt van me longen en ribben.
Hopen dat het allemaal goed is.

----------


## Four Roses

Goed om te horen dat je naar het ziekenhuis bent geweest en je niet hebt laten afschepen door je huisarts!
Nu even de uitslag van de foto's afwachten.

----------


## Gast994

De foto's van me longen/ribben waren goed.
Maar nu voel ik weer een ander gevoel, beschrijving:
Wel zeurend raar gevoel in omgeving van het hart, maar ik heb soms ook moeite met diepe ademhaling.
De ene keer lukt het wel, en de andere keer niet..

----------


## sietske763

@gast, zou het geen last zijn van slokdarm of maag, vaak kregen we ""hartpatienten""
die na gedegen onderzoek dus niet aan hun hart mankeerde en uieindelijk was het dan een zweertje of oprispend maagzuur dat zo,n zeurende pijn gaf.
heb daar zelf ook sinds paar maanden last van, lijkt soms echt of ik een hartinfarct krijg ofzo, maar het straalt niet uit naar li kant dus maak ik me geen zorgen.
het is echt een naar zeurende pijn.
komt met aanvallen, maar kijk ik terug dan kan ik de oorzaak geloof ik wel vinden voor mezelf, nl med. met maagklachten.ik heb maagbeschermers en voor veel mensen waarbij hartproblemen zijn uitgesloten kregen ook maagbeschermers en toe knapten ze langzaam op.als het nog ff aanhoudt bij mij, ga ik naar HA om slokdarm en maag te bekjiken.

----------


## Gast994

Ik kijk het wel even aan, toch bedankt voor de reactie(s)

----------


## Sefi

Kan best dat je misschien toch regelmatig hyperventileert en dat je daardoor de borstspieren overbelast hebt en dat die nu inderdaad de pijn geven.

----------

